# DIY wing mirror repair



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

My co pilot had a slight accident with a overhanging branch whilst driving which resulted in a chunk of plastic from our new (ish) X250 Sundance wing mirror being knocked out leaving a hole in the back of the nearside mirror.
Has any one ever successfully repaired a hole in black plastic? As the mirror and the built in indicator still works I am reluctant to pay for cost of new mirror. 

I notice Halfords do a bumper repair kit but not sure if material is same as plastic on mirror. Any advice greatly appreciated. ( apart from the need to drive more carefully in future!!!! )


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The bumper repair kit will do the job - it remains slightly flexible even after setting. I repaired our (similar) mirror housing and it has lasted 3 years so far.

Colin


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Colin, I will attempt the repair in that case.

Gordon


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It does go off quickly (minutes), but can easily be sanded (little triangular electric sander) down to blend with the existing profile. It also takes primer/undercoat/paint quite well, but is black anyhow. I finished mine with a thin coat of clear paint (not varnish) - the type that they use as a clear final coat on metallic. I did this because it looked to be porous.

Colin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Was the word laquer that you were looking for Colin


Dave p


----------



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

*wing mirror repair*

Hi, had my plastic broken when clipped a 4x4 repaired mine with fiberglass matting and body filler


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Was the word laquer that you were looking for Colin
> 
> Dave p


Sure was .... it's a pain not being literate in the chemical trade ;-)

Colin (not chemicals)


----------

